# MacBook Pro-only one Line input/output



## ewu99

Does somebody know, hot to manage using REW on a new MB-Pro.
There is only one input/output so I cannot connect them to configure the soundcard etc.
Any solution?
Thx ewu99


----------



## brucek

You only use one line-in and one line-out for REW.

Doesn't the Macbook pro have a stereo line-out and stereo line-in connectors. That would mean it has two line-outs and two line-ins - although you only would use one channel and not two with REW.

brucek


----------



## ewu99

Thank you for the quick answer.
But there is only ONE Combined in-/output on my MB.
ewu99


----------



## brucek

> But there is only ONE Combined in-/output on my MB.


I downloaded the manual for the MacBook Pro and it says the following:



Code:


Connecting Speakers and Other Audio Devices
Your MacBook Pro comes with two built-in speakers, a built-in microphone, an [B]audio
line in[/B]/optical digital audio in port, and a [B]headphone[/B]/optical digital audio out (f) port.
[B]You can connect external speakers, headphones, 5.1 surround systems, and other
sound output devices to the headphone (f) port[/B]. The headphone port is also a S/PDIF
stereo 3.5 mini-phono jack. When devices are plugged in, sound won’t come through
your built-in speakers. Unplug any headphones or speakers to hear the computer
speakers.
You can record sound onto your hard disk using the built-in microphone located under
the left speaker grille. You can also connect external microphones or other audio
equipment to the audio line in port. The audio line in port is also a S/PDIF stereo 3.5
mini-phono jack

The picture clearly shows the line-in and line-out ports...









Why is your MacBook Pro different?

brucek


----------



## ewu99

The 13-inch mb is different from the others.

since i'm not allowed to post links, please look at the apple-hp and look at the 13(!)-inch MBpro (the side-view can be choosen)

Thx ewu99


----------



## ewu99

Now I've got a USB-Soundcard. works great.


----------



## fones4cell

are the units new ?


----------



## ewu99

apple has changed the macbooks to mb pro in summer


----------

